# Re-Plating A Vintage Watch Case



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi all,

To re-plate or not - that is the dilemma. It could destroy the character of the watch or it could make it look fantastic.

I bought a lovely 1954 Smiths DeLuxe A404 from this very forum and it started me on a journey with the Smiths brand - I now have a dozen including four gold DeLuxe, a gold Imperial, a gold Everest, a gold Astral and several of the plated variety.

The watch in question was a little tired with the brass showing through so I thought I'd get it re-plated. Nobody I spoke to had any idea as to where to go with this and so I took a chance on 'Easy Electroplating'. I had the watch movement stripped down and serviced while the case went to the electroplaters. The electroplating cost Â£45 including return postage - the service cost the same and so I have spent twice what the watch cost me on refurbishing it - and exceeding its value in the process ......... but hey ho, sometimes you have to do these things.

So here are the before and after - I could have done better with the photos had I had more time:




























What do I think of it? Well, considering that the first step is to remove all the old plating with acid and then to buff up the case in order to get a smooth finish, I was expecting some rounding-off of the edges - but it's not bad at all. There is a small blemish on one of the lugs but this is not visible unless you know where to look. The worst part is that despite specific instructions not to polish the stainless steel caseback, they have done just that - but again it doesn't look bad and is as shiney as the rest of the watch.

Judge for yourselves and let me know your opinions

Cheers


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Aroma,

I know that some may cringe at this sort of thing but personally I think that sympathetic restoration of this sort of watch is fine. You now have a very wearable watch which still has character with a nice patina on the face & hands.

Nice job & nice pics,

Cheers,

Rovert.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks really good and Â£45 not too bad either........... well done :thumbup:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

looks great, I can't see the issue unless it's a specific historic and rare watch or the dial is really bad in which case it may jar , but in this case it looks good IMHO.


----------



## Mercedesclkman (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks great always wanted to know how they do this ?


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I bookmarked this company a while ago with half a mind to try them - this result shows they are good. The trick is in the repolishing.

I have a simple philosophy about restoration - if it can be done, then do it.


----------



## goto10 (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks lovely, still has character but also quite smart too.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

looks like a proper result there! very nice indeed


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd forgotten I'd posted this - thanks for the comments guys. I wear it on the brown leather bund as shown and although the watch is small, the bund seems to enlarge it on the wrist. I'm quite taken with it really and glad I had it re-plated - after all it is a genuine Dennison Aquatite case and that's the one that went up Mt. Everest with Edmund Hillary in 1953 with a Rolex (soon to be called) Explorer.

Cheers


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Really nice result. I've turned down a few 60s omegas because of worn plating; might have reconsidered if its a reasonable fix.


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

A very interesting thread.

I agree with the above comments - a piece like this isn't high-value in the first place, and can only be improved by a replate.

The end results here look great. I have a few that I might think about sending in future - as I tend not to want to wear watches with significant plating wear.


----------



## coredriller (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks really good


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I think that looks really good. If you have a watch that is special to you then itâ€™s worth it.


----------



## adz313 (Feb 23, 2013)

It was a lovely looking watch before imo, but the re-plate has improved it for sure, and at Â£45, not to be sniffed at!


----------



## Alex.m (Jul 10, 2010)

Personally If you like the watch then you have made the right decision. It looks brand new now. A keeper.


----------



## dkennyken (Mar 4, 2013)

100% worth the plastic surgery... Now I've seen you're one I may go ahead and buy a cheapy knowing I can resurrect it to it's full glory again.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Just dropped them a note for a quote, did you just send them the case? Did you get the service guy to remove crystals et al? Excited for the results of mine already!


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

The watch is being re played as I type really looking forward to getting it back!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

If people can do there own prepping i have access to the uni plating stuff, the norm cost for a watch case for less than a tenner to have plated gold!!! she leaves it in there for 20 mins too so a good thick coat,

Nickel is aslo free to have done, if anyone needs budget plating doing let me know


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a vintage Omega Seamaster (cal 501 ...I think) gold plated.

I suspect I'll be getting the case replated as it has a couple of scratched that I don't think can be polished...I'll see.

One thing that does need doing is the crown where the top surface of gold had peeled away ( and eventually off)...surprisingly thick plating I have to say. I thought the crown was non original even though its signed and had an expert attest to that fact but looking at this one on the bay (which is near as dammit identical to mine) it would seem that it might well be genuine.

So I suspect either a replate of the crown or a replacement is in order ( did buy a replacement omega crown for it Â£40 on the basis of IDing it through the Omega website but I suspect now it was unecessary).

Visually this is an exact match with the exception of the caseback and mine is plated not solid (mine is SS and has the omega seahorse logo (prefer mine to be honest).

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OMEGA-SEAMASTER-R-2869-AUTOMATIC-18k-PINK-GOLD-34-MM-Cal-501-RARE-WATCH-/380626753504?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item589f1f57e0


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

It's finished serviced and new glass and will be in the post to me tomorrow! Can't wait to take some pictures!!


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Its back!! New Glass, full service,new Hirsch strap and of course re-plating, the face I decided not to touch as it isnt that bad and I think any work could ruin it. I wish I had taken a photo of the back of the lugs and the back of the case as it was a mess but hey ho without further ado.

Before



IMG_1646 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



IMG_1648 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



IMG_1650 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr

And after



Untitled by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



Untitled by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



Untitled by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr

I am really pleased with it Scott at Easy electroplating was really pleasant to deal with and kept me updated at every step of the way.

So what do you think? financially not really worth it, but I wont be selling (for a while anyway!) so worth it in my mind


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That looks a top job. Did you send them the whole watch or just the case?


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

luckywatch said:


> That looks a top job. Did you send them the whole watch or just the case?


the whole watch, he has a chap who will remove the glass and movement for a Â£10 but whilst it was out i had it serviced as well.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous and well worth the effort

Cheers


----------



## Mercedesclkman (Aug 2, 2012)

How much did that cost out of interest? Can you pm me his details as I've got a few I need done


----------

